# retirement party- reel_crazy



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

rich is retiring.
come join the fun.
there will be heavy whores at the door, BYOB.

Island Cove Marina
Jan. 31
4:00 pm until


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

Congrats Rich. Wish I could be there to share my retirement (so far) experiences.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

congrats on the retirement- did you intentionally mis spell "heavy whores " or will it be a wild party ??


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

heavy hors d'oeurves, .


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

submariner said:


> congrats on the retirement- did you intentionally mis spell "heavy whores " or will it be a wild party ??


Was thinking the same thing haha


----------



## jwhite357 (Jul 4, 2011)

*heavy*

If they are in Pcola, chances are they are "heavy".....


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

fat bottom girls?


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

timeless


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

today is the day.:thumbup:


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

Game time approacheth.
Rich is about to become a couch potatoe and yard waterer.
I'm wish it was me. Congrats buddy.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Wish we could make it. Congrats Rich!

Mike and Family


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

Us too. Some health issues prevent us from coming but, Congratulations Rich! & Tina!...


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

This is for you Rich. Even the print size. Had a wonderful time last evening. Again congrats my friend.


I found this timely, because today I was in a store that sells sunglasses, and only sunglasses. 
A young lady walks over to me and asks, "what brings you in today?".
I looked at her, and said, I'm interested in buying a refrigerator. 
She didn't quite know how to respond. 
Am I getting to be that age? 

I was thinking about how a status symbol of today is those cell phones that everyone has clipped onto their belt or purse. I can't afford one. So I'm wearing my garage door opener.

You know, I spent a fortune on deodorant before I realized that people didn't like me anyway.

I was thinking that women should put pictures of missing husbands on beer cans!

I was thinking about old age and decided that old age is when you still have something on the ball but you are just too tired to bounce it.

I thought about making a fitness movie for folks my age and call it 'Pumping Rust'.

When people see a cat's litter box they always say, 'Oh, have you got a cat?' 
Justonce I want to say, 'No, it's for company!'

Employment application blanks always ask who is to be called in case of an emergency.
I think you should write, 'An ambulance.'

*I was thinking about how people seem to read the Bible a whole lot more as they get older.*
*Then it dawned on me. They were cramming for their finals.*

As for me, I'm just hoping God grades on the curve.

Birds of a feather flock together . . . .and then crap on your car.

The older you get the tougher it is to lose weight because by then your body and your fat have gotten to be really good friends.

The easiest way to find something lost around the house is to buy a replacement. 

Did you ever notice: The Roman Numerals for forty (40) are XL.

The sole purpose of a child's middle name is so he can tell when he's really in trouble..

Did you ever notice: When you put the 2 words 'The' and 'IRS' together it spells 'Theirs...'

Aging: Eventually you will reach a point when you stop lying about your age and start bragging about it.

Some people try to turn back their "odometers." Not me. I want people to know 'why' I look this way. I've traveled a long way and some of the roads weren't paved.

You know you are getting old when everything either dries up or leaks.

Ah! Being young is beautiful but being old is comfortable.

Lord, Keep your arm around my shoulder and your hand over my mouth.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations Rich... Thanks For letting us celebrate with you guys, We had a great time....................Dennis and Donna


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Rich and Tina, Don't disappear now. It was a pleasure seeing you last night, and some folks I haven't seen in a long, long time.
Take care, Jim


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

tks.. to all.. not really fond of being the center of attn... but had a good time.. not going to disappear .. (I hope).. once things settle down im gonna concentrate on doing what ever I feel like..

rich


might even try to learn how to speel,,,


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

reel_crazy said:


> im gonna concentrate on doing what ever I *fell* like..


Congrats, sorry we missed it.
And when you fall, call me, I will help you up from your felling.


----------

